
Caffeine has been a boon for civilization. But it has come at a cost - gnicholas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/voraciously/wp/2020/02/05/caffeine-has-been-a-boon-for-civilization-michael-pollan-says-but-it-has-come-at-a-cost/
======
gnicholas
> _Coffee, in particular, has become the solution to the problem that coffee
> has created, Pollan notes in the book._

